# cleaning the glass on my MES?



## rocswx (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok I need to know the best way to clean the glass on my MES. I'm thinking vinegar? Please let me know. I've used it twice and now can barely ser thru it. Smoking a pork loin today. Would like to watch it cook. I know it's not necessary but.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2014)

single edge razor scraper to get the heavy stuff then vinegar and a rag.


----------



## rocswx (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool. Thanks eman. Have u tried this? Seemed like a logical idea to me.


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2014)

Only way i clean mine . When i clean it. After a few years lookin aint so important LOL


----------



## rocswx (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, I've discovered that my built in internal temp probe is way off, so until I get a good digital one I'm relying on an old fashioned metal instant read so  I have to b able to see it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 24, 2014)

Every masterbuilt internal temp probe is way off. I could talk about masterbuilts short comings till im blue in the face. It's annoying, and makes me wanna.... Yeah, best if we just move on.

Buy a good external thermometer. I have an igrill. Kinda gimmicky but both my probes are within a degree or two of the boil test. So is the external probe I bought for it. I'd recommend it.

I use a magic eraser for the mes window. Soon as I pull the meat off I hit it with a bucket of soapy water, and the magic eraser and it works well. I've heard of people scrapping with blades, using harsh chemicals (I don't want that near my food) and even using vodka! Lol! Whatever works and you feel safe with is the best answer. Just keep on trying and find what you like.

In the meantime and in between time but a good probe.

Hillbillyrockstar


----------



## nchapelheel (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't clean the window after every smoke unless it gets so bad that I can't see through it. I always hope that the smoke

is thick enough that I can't see through it anyway!

When it gets really bad, I use isopropyl alcohol and a paper towel. This is only for the glass in the door and the glass over the light.


----------



## jayskibum (Feb 24, 2014)

Never tried vinegar but a method I fund that works well is using the ashes from your ash tray. Take a damp paper towel dip in ur ashes and scrub. Takes it right off. Then just take a clean damp rag and wipe the ash residue off. It will look


----------



## jayskibum (Feb 24, 2014)

Just like new


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's what Jay was talking about. I posted it in 2011:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113467/cleaning-mes-window-without-any-chemicals-at-all

Bear


----------



## jayskibum (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep that is the one bear. I knew I read it on the forum but couldn't remember who posted it


----------

